
What computer and software is used by the Falcon 9? - raybb
https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/9243/what-computer-and-software-is-used-by-the-falcon-9
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368109).

